# Allrounder Notebook



## Flllaon (15. März 2020)

Tag zusammen,

Mein Bruder will ein neues Notebook wie ***.
Er will es hauptsächlich zum zocken und für Internet/Office benutzen.
Akkulaufzeit ist nicht soo wichtig, aber für 2h sollte es schon reichen.
Preisgrenze ist bei ca. 650€.

Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## Aun (15. März 2020)

kommt auf das zu zockende an.
aber bei laptop und halbwegs anständig spielen kannst du gut und gerne mal mindestens! das doppelte einplanen, wenn nicht eher in die richtung 2000.
für 650 wirst du nichts anständiges finden. vorallem nichts mit aktueller technik. du kannst nach gebrauchter älterer technik schauen.
es hat sich in den letzten jahren viel getan, aber bei laptops war es schon immer ein balanceakt was leistung/geld/große usw angeht.


----------



## Kaldorei-Magier (13. November 2020)

650 Euro sind für einen Gamerlaptop echt wenig, kann da meinem Vorgänger nur zustimmen.

Habt ihr noch was anständiges gefunden?

Falls noch jemand auf der Suche ist, schaut mal hier: https://www.***/laptop-test/

Auf der Seite ist alles übersichtlich und ich als Nichtprofi konnte mich ein wenig einlesen.


----------



## ChocoboKnight99 (16. November 2020)

Kaldorei-Magier schrieb:


> 650 Euro sind für einen Gamerlaptop echt wenig, kann da meinem Vorgänger nur zustimmen.
> 
> Habt ihr noch was anständiges gefunden?
> 
> ...


 

Deine verlinkte Seite bietet zwar einen guten Überblick über Laptops allgemein, mit Gaming hat das aber nicht wirklich viel zu tun. Weil die Seite an sich sehr gut und informativ gestaltet ist, hab ich mich auf deren Website einmal weiter durchgeklickt, und bin zu einem guten Ratgeber für Gaming-Laptops gelangt. Vielleicht kann euch das ja weiterhelfen: https://www.heimkinoheld.de/gaming-laptop-test/


----------



## ZAM (16. November 2020)

Habe da eben mal ein paar Beiträge entfernt ...


----------



## pclady0815 (14. Dezember 2020)

Wie Aun bereits gesagt hat, kommt ganz darauf an was dein Bruder spielen will. Wenn es neuere Games sein sollten, brauchst du schon etwas mehr Leistung als nur für Büroarbeiten. Das kann dann locker um einiges teurer werden.
 
Ich habe mir vor kurzem einen neuen Laptop angeschafft, weil mein Alter eingegangen war. Da ich darauf ebenso zocken will, bin ich für eine dementsprechend starke Leistung gleich mal 1.800 losgeworden.
 
Wenn du was eher in deiner Preisklasse haben willst, dann kann ich dir diesen Vergleich empfehlen: *Link entfernt*
 
Günstigere Modelle kommen halt in der Regel leider mit Einbußen in der Leistung.


----------



## bufferduff4 (8. Januar 2021)

Hallo miteinander, 

 

ich muss sagen, ich bin ein absoluter Apple-Fan und empfehle allen die MacBooks von Apple. Ich selbst bin stolzer Besitzer eines MacBook Air und bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner Wahl. Habe es mir damals zum Studiumsanfang gekauft und kann mich seitdem nicht beklagen. Es erfüllt alle meine Anforderungen!

 

Vg


----------

